# Old Country Fishing Team



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Bob, Charlie, Gene and Renaldo were thinking about cancelling because the forecast called for rain but we stuck with the plan and the day turned out perfect. No rain and lots of trout instead. This was Renaldo?s first trip with me and man he was fishing machine ?This how we catch?em in the Old Country was to be the joke of the day and got us all a lot of laugh?s. The bite shut down at the first stop like turning off a light, so on the move second stop on them again for awhile but they got small. Third stop was the charm solid trout in the 2 lb range cast after cast until #100 hit the box. We fished around several spots trying the reds and got 4 for the grill and Bob getting a big doormat flounder at the last spot before calling it a day. The trout were hitting both live shrimp and plastics about the same. Redfish wanted the shrimp. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">100 Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">4 Redfish<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1 flounder<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The fall fishing is in full swing now. It does not get any better. Give me a call and get in on the action. GAURANTEED FISH! No hidden charges. All bait and tackle included and fish cleaned and bagged FREE!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1">


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

You forgot to add, plenty of bitching if you bring in big sheephead oke


----------

